# T8 on 10g. Daylight or Plant Bulb?



## mkendle87 (Jul 29, 2012)

Hi everyone.

I have a single T8 light over my 10 gallon tank. Would it be better to use the daylight 6500k bulb from zoomed or the florasun bulb from zoomed. The flora sun bulb has a pink hue to it and i believe its around 5500k to 5700k. Ive been using the florasun bulb because it says use for max plant growth and it seems to make my fish look better. I dont know much about light but I did read the sticky on planted tank about PAR. The plant bulb however, did not have a chart. What do you guys think?


----------



## VuBi3licious (Jan 11, 2009)

I have tried the 6500k and the 5500k, from my experience the 6500K help the plant grow better, The stem are thicker, and greener leaves. But you gotta be careful, too many hrs of lights and unbalance water will add algae quick.


----------

